#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  BPM studio met piep

## raffa

hallo allemaal,

ik heb een probleem en wil weten of het een logische rede heeft.

ik draai al een aantal jaren muziek of feestjes in de buurt.
ik draai met bpm studio 4.9.1 met een externe geluids kaart van terratec aureon 5.1 usb mk2.
vorig jaar had ik nog windows xp PROFESSIONAL en werkte alles perfect,
nu heb ik paar de laptop opnieuw geinstalleerd en werkt nu op windows HOME EDITION en niets doet het meer.
kan het zijn dat windows home edition een aantal drivers mist ofzo.....
ik weet me echt geen raad meer en heb alles al geprobeerd.

alvast bedankt voor een reactie,

raffa

----------


## DJ_matthias

ga eens naar START ==> alle programma's ==> alcatech ==> bpm studio profi ==> BPM studio 4 profi - Clean Start
misschien helpt dat wel... moet je wel ff alles terug instellen zoals je instellingen oorspronkelijk waren enzo!

----------


## raffa

heb ik geprobeerd,maar kan t niet zijn dat het aan de versie van windows ligt omdat ik met windows xp professional geen problemen had en nu met windows xp home edition wel problemen heb?

----------


## John Smits

Heb je de bestanden geïnstalleerd, of gecopieerd. Dat maakt nogal uit.Omdat je een externe geluidskaart gebruikt, kan ook de firewall van XP nog roet in het eten gooien. Je kunt die even disablen voor een test.


John

----------


## sandur

Het grote verschil zit em in de networking features van XP. Heeft niks met drivers oid te maken.. Zie voor een overzicht:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/p...choosing2.mspx

----------


## WinterS

> Het grote verschil zit em in de networking features van XP. Heeft niks met drivers oid te maken.. Zie voor een overzicht:
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/p...choosing2.mspx



dat is waar
maar toch snap ik het nut niet om van de PRO over te schakelen naar de HOME edition...

ontopic: heb je windows updates al eens geprobeert?

----------


## sandur

> dat is waar
> maar toch snap ik het nut niet om van de PRO over te schakelen naar de HOME edition...



Vaak is dat omdat bij nieuwe thuis pc's een home versie geleverd is, die dan legaal. Maar dat is een algemene opmerking hoor, ik zeg niet dat dat hier aan de hand is!

Ontopic: check je Device manager is (rechtermuis op My Computer --> Manage --> Device Manager)

Zie je daar apparaten die niet goed werken (gele uitroeptekens?)

----------


## AJB

Het probleem zit hem in de naam van je topic...koop een Apple my friend...

----------


## LarsG

Je probleem zit 'm zeker niet in je overstap van xp professional naar xp home.. Ik draai BPM Studio namelijk altijd op xp home en het werkt perfect en dan hoef ik daar niets extra's voor te installeren. 

Kijk voor alle zekerheid eens onder de opties naar de instellingen van je geluidskaart, staan die wel op de juiste geluidskaart? Loop dat hele optie menu echt goed na want daar ergens zal de oplossing voor je probleem liggen.. 

Vanaf hier kan ik je niet verder helpen  :Wink:

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Het probleem zit hem in de naam van je topic...koop een Apple my friend...



Draait bpm studio ook al op apple dan ?? Maar apple rules wel ja..

----------


## LarsG

> Draait bpm studio ook al op apple dan ?? Maar apple rules wel ja..



Bij mijn weten niet, er is nergens op internet een mac versie van bpm studio te bekennen.. Maar er zullen ongetwijfeld genoeg trucjes zijn om Windows software op een mac te laten draaien, ben niet zo thuis in dat mac gedoe  :Wink:

----------


## Roeltej

zal vast wel een emulator zijn... als wine voor linux, maar dan is er waarschijnlijk niet fatsoenlijk meer met de programmas te werken, als je het al aan de praat krijgt...

en wat versta je onder 'doet niets meer', pc start niet, software start niet, software start wel maar speelt niks, software start en speelt maar geen geluid... enz enz...

winxp home/pro moet niks uitmaken...

en dan nog de vraag of je wel legale versie gebruikt...


uit ander topic:





> BPM-Studio is niet zo veeleisend maar ik heb dan wel enkele tips als je het gaat gebruiken. 
> 
> Gooi er zeker een 512 MB ram in, dit scheelt echt lang wachten en dat je pc onbestuurbaar wordt als je meerdere dingen tegelijk doet.. 
> 
> Leg er ook een ruime harde schijf in.. Minimaal 40 GB is toch wel te adviseren (dit kun je natuurlijk uitbreiden naar het aantal mp3tjes dat je hebt)  Overigens kun je ook een externe harddisk gebruiken dit maakt qua snelheid niets uit als je een usb 2.0 poort hebt. Ook de snelheid is belangrijk van de harddisk, een 7200 toeren is echt een must.
> 
> Als je je pc alleen gaat gebruiken voor BPM studio pak dan alsjeblieft Windows 2000 en geen Windows XP, dit met de simpele rede dat 2000 een stuk stabieler draait en minder geheugen vreet dan Windows XP. 
> 
> Wanneer je je pc voor meer doeleinden dan alleen BPM studio gebruikt en dus toch Windows XP wil draaien zijn de volgende punten te adviseren:
> ...



Winxp/win2k maakt tegenwoordig nog maar vrij weinig uit qua stabiliteit, idd wel slim om alle grafische poespas uit te zetten.

Voor sommige geluidskaarten is trouwens winxp aan te raden, halen ze hogere geluidskwaliteit, al maakt dat voor mp3 vrij weinig uit.
Sommige hardware werkt trouwens alleen maar onder winxp en niet meer onder 2000... of met veel geklooi.

Snelheid van geluidskaart is idd onzin, maar een goede kwaliteit kaart is zeker aan te raden (creative audigy/live en ac'97 kaartjes zijn dat dus niet.. terratec komt beetje in de buurt.) 


Werken zelf met pcdj met controller, werkt ideaal, lekker snel zoeken en afspelen ed gaat ook stukken fijner als toetsenbord/muis combi.

----------


## LarsG

pcdj controller op bpm of met pcdj zelf?

----------


## Roeltej

pcdj dac2 ism pcdj red vrm... en hiervoor gewone red

----------


## moderator

Hier pcdj red vrm met DAC3, werkt bijzonder probleemloos.
Nu vanaf februari mee onderweg, cd koffertjes gaan alleen nog maar mee omdat nog lang niet alles is omgezet naar mp3.
Draai pcdj op laptop. Gigaport usb geluidskaart eraan.

----------


## dj full effect

ik heb hier bpm op een p3 draaien.. nu is die p3 onder tussen uitgefikt.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
dus moek ff een p4 regelen.. maargoed hij draaide redelijk stabiel.. na lange tijd niet meer... goeie koeling van je pc is ook zeer belangrijk bij bpm heb ik al gemerkt!!!!

maar nu vraag ik mij dus af.. zou zo een dac controller van pc dj ook werken met bpm? want daar zit een behoorlijk groot prijs verschil in...

----------


## LarsG

> ik heb hier bpm op een p3 draaien.. nu is die p3 onder tussen uitgefikt..
> dus moek ff een p4 regelen.. maargoed hij draaide redelijk stabiel.. na lange tijd niet meer... goeie koeling van je pc is ook zeer belangrijk bij bpm heb ik al gemerkt!!!!
> 
> maar nu vraag ik mij dus af.. zou zo een dac controller van pc dj ook werken met bpm? want daar zit een behoorlijk groot prijs verschil in...



Weet het niet 100% zeker maar dacht van niet, maar die koeling belangrijk? Is zoiezo belangrijk.. als jij je pc te laag koelt zal hij met geen enkel veeleisend programma goed werken.. Maar we weiken nu wel erg veel van het onderwerp af denk ik  :Wink:  

Post even je vraag in een nieuw topic dan zijn de heren van het gezag hier ook weer blij  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4uss

Het probleem klinkt bij mij als: het niet geinstalleerd hebben van de drivers (stuurprogramma's) voor de geluidskaart. De meest goedkope standaard OEM-geluidskaart AC97 wordt niet ondersteund door Windows, en moet altijd even geinstalleerd worden. Ook zeker de TerraTec drivers worden niet met Windows meegeleverd.

Even testen of je een MP3'tje in de Windows Media Player wel kunt afspelen, werkt dat niet, dan ligt het niet aan BPM, maar moet je dus het probleem elders zoeken.

En sowieso: http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com  :Wink:

----------


## DJ.T

Ik weet niet of het iets te maken kan hebben met jouw probleem, maar updaten kan ook nooit kwaad!

----------


## S500D

Hoi ik heb een vraag over de bpm studio.
Sinds vandaag hoor ik elke keer een piep door de nummer heen en ik weet niet hoe ik die eruit kan krijgen.
Nu gebruik ik bpm niet zo heel vaak maar als ik een keer een achtergrond muziekje op moet zetten dan neem ik mijn computer mee.
Hoe krijg ik dat piepje eruit?
Opnieuw installeren werkt ook niet, dat heb ik al geprobeerd.

Gr Ronnie.

----------


## dj full effect

heb je toevallig de cd rip functie gebruikt (en is het een illegale versie)?? mn collega had dit ook... formateren van heel je pc is geloof ik enigste optie.. lijkt een soort van beveiliging tegen illegale versies te zijn oid...zo was het bij hem in ieder geval...

----------


## ralph

Als dat zo is dan diep respct voor de gasten die dat hebben ingeboud :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Full Effect

t is inderdaad zo, als je ript krijg je daarna een heel irrintante piep die zich elke 20 seconden (plus/minus) herhaald, bij een illegale versie. ik had er thuis ook een illegaal draaien, gelukkig niet voor de drive in.

----------


## S500D

Ja idd ik had een cd afgespeeld via bpm.

Nou ja ik gebruik hem het meest voor thuis maar hij was ook handig als ik achtergrondmuziek moest draaien.

Gr Ron.

----------


## luc2366

> Ja idd ik had een cd afgespeeld via bpm.
> 
> Nou ja ik gebruik hem het meest voor thuis maar hij was ook handig als ik achtergrondmuziek moest draaien.
> 
> Gr Ron.



en dan doet een illegale versie perfect  :Mad:

----------


## DJ nn

als je idd een illegale versie hebt: koop BPM (voor achtergrondmuziek zijn er dan wel goedkopere alternatieven)

maar als je asio driver gebruikt (testversie) krijg je elke 30sec een piepje

----------


## moderator

Waarbij maar weer eens helder is dat er voor software betaald moet worden....

Discussie iets breder trekken dan maar?

graag reacties op:

*"BPM studio is te duur voor wat je ervoor krijgt, vandaar dat ik liever een goedkoper programma gebruik."*

----------


## WinterS

er bestaan patches om deze 'biep' er uit te halen, als tevens een andere versie/rip binnen te halen

Kopen is wel nog het beste natuurlijk!

----------


## LJKEVIN

doe mij dan nog liever de behringer bdj bcd2000 incl software,
dan heb je een simpel controllertje../klein ingebouwd mixertje..
midigestuurd, en een simpele maar leuke software gratis bijgeleverd..
advies verkoop prijs ligt volgens mij rond de 180 euries...

en nou heeft behringer nog 2 jaar garantie ook.. mocht het dus kapot gaan, heb je direct een nieuwe in je handen...en dat voor die paar rot centen ivm bpm, al voelt de controller van bpm wel degelijker aan(knoppen)

----------


## Gast1401081

> *"BPM studio is te duur voor wat je ervoor krijgt, vandaar dat ik liever een goedkoper programma gebruik."*




Ben zelf een fanatiek I-tunes-gebruiker. Ik heb wel s een demo van bpm gehad, maar er gauw weer afgekeild. Lastig zoeken, rare spelers, niet mijn ding. Ok, ben dan ook geen scratcher, maar dat lijkt me sowieso al lastig met bpm. En i-tunes is geheel legaal, en gratis .

----------


## S500D

> Ben zelf een fanatiek I-tunes-gebruiker. Ik heb wel s een demo van bpm gehad, maar er gauw weer afgekeild. Lastig zoeken, rare spelers, niet mijn ding. Ok, ben dan ook geen scratcher, maar dat lijkt me sowieso al lastig met bpm. En i-tunes is geheel legaal, en gratis .



Dan ga ik dat ook maar eens proberen.
Dank u.

Gr Ron.

----------


## GuntherM

Ik heb BPM-studio een maand kunnen gebruiken met controller en ik vind het qua gebruik toch niet zo slecht, het is te zeggen met MP3's dan toch. Ik gebruik het meeste WAV bestanden en daar verslikt de software zich toch wel eens mee. Verder vind ik het idd een duur pakket, vooral met de controller er bij.

----------


## DJ nn

BPM is het stabielste DJ-prog op de markt ...

de zoekfunctie is helemaal niet moeilijk ... zoek eens een liedje in virtual DJ bijvoorbeeld ...

de players zien eruit als een gewone dubbele CD-speler... dus srr dat ik mijn bedenkingen het bij jou kennis MacGyveSounds

de controller (en software ook maar in mindere maten) vind ik ook zeer duur ... al is de controller naar mijn gebruik (op een locatie waar ik regelmatig draai staat ie) zeer handig (het disign is afgekeken van DENON cd-speler)

dus ik blijf erbij: BPM is een zeer degelijk programma al is het duur (wat in licht-geluid-werldje niet ???)

grtzz DJ nn

(PS: ik heb BPM Studio zelf groot half jaar in bezit en ik draai regelmatig met het programma)

----------


## vasco

> er bestaan patches om deze 'biep' er uit te halen, als tevens een andere versie/rip binnen te halen
> 
> Kopen is wel nog het beste natuurlijk!



 Tuurlijk, promoot nog even illegaal gebruik  :Frown: 
Had alleen die laatste zin neergezet.

----------


## WinterS

> Tuurlijk, promoot nog even illegaal gebruik 
> Had alleen die laatste zin neergezet.



de legale versie kan ook last hebben van deze 'piep' hoor...

----------


## DJ nn

ik ben het nog nooit tegengekomen !!! tenzij in een oude versie dan mss ?
dan kun je best ff een update instaleren en opgelost (enkel bij legale versie dus ...)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## jules crapules

uuh alleen voor achtergrondmuziekies  of thuisgebruik
  zou Winamp dan niet een alternatief kunnen zijn   stukkie goedkoper  en werkt perfect, en die piept niet piep

----------


## DJ_matthias

probeer eens

START --> Alle Programma's --> ALCAtech --> BPM-studio profi --> BPM-studio 4 profi - Clean start

* !!!! dan ben je wel al je onderverdelingen in mappen enz. kwijt en moet je alles terug uploaden in BPM !!!!*

----------


## S500D

QUOTE]uuh alleen voor achtergrondmuziekies of thuisgebruik
zou Winamp dan niet een alternatief kunnen zijn stukkie goedkoper en werkt perfect, en die piept niet piep[/QUOTE]

Meestal alleen thuisgebruik. Maar ook wel eens voor achtergrondmuziek.





> Ben zelf een fanatiek I-tunes-gebruiker. Ik heb wel s een demo van bpm gehad, maar er gauw weer afgekeild. Lastig zoeken, rare spelers, niet mijn ding. Ok, ben dan ook geen scratcher, maar dat lijkt me sowieso al lastig met bpm. En i-tunes is geheel legaal, en gratis



Ik heb zelf nu ook I-tunes en moet zeggen dat het best oke werkt voor de dingen die ik er mee doe.

Gr Ron

----------


## wielrenner

Hey,

Ik zal maar meteen van wal steken.
Ik heb bpm studio maar die doet een beetje raar.
Als ik een hele buts met nummers heb ingeladen en dat duurt een tijdje omdat ik een iet wat trage laptop heb. Maar dan speelt hij de nummers niet goed meer af na het inladen. En dan heb ik het over een raar nummer dat hij van die lage geluiden maakt en er dan meteen weer mee stopt en dan naar een volgend nummer gaat. Maar dat is dan met alle nummers die ik heb.
Als ik bpm studio dan afsluit en dan weer terug aan zet zonder mijn pc uit te zetten dan doet alles het gewoon weer.
Nu wil ik weten hoe kan dit.

----------


## SPS

Denk dat de laptop tegen z'n grenzen aanloopt.
Wat zijn de specs van je laptop?

----------


## udocayman

Hey voor de BPM studio wizards heb ik een vraagje.
Ik draai een officiële versie nu al geruime tijd onder XP op de computer in mijn zaak. Vermits ik 'playlists' thuis zou willen aanmaken heb ik dit programma ook op mijn laptop onder Vista geïnstalleerd. Het progarmma draait ook hierop normaal tot ik afsluit, dan krijg ik volgend bericht 'Kan de instellingen niet opslaan' en bij het terug opstarten is al mijn werk voor niets geweest, alle playlists zijn verdwenen.
Het dïnstalleren van het prgramma lost niets op, ook een recentere versie vertoond hetzelfde probleem.
Iemand dit al meegemaakt? En heeft er iemand een oplossing hiervoor?

----------


## sjoerd

heb je al gecontroleerd waar bpm de instellingen opslaat? Dit kun je zelf wijzigen. Wellicht dat het probleem daar in zit?

----------


## laserguy

Start BPM eens als administrator op je laptop?

----------


## raffa

hallo allemaal,

ik heb een probleem en wil weten of het een logische rede heeft.

ik draai al een aantal jaren muziek of feestjes in de buurt.
ik draai met bpm studio 4.9.1 met een externe geluids kaart van terratec aureon 5.1 usb mk2.
vorig jaar had ik nog windows xp PROFESSIONAL en werkte alles perfect,
nu heb ik paar de laptop opnieuw geinstalleerd en werkt nu op windows HOME EDITION en niets doet het meer.
kan het zijn dat windows home edition een aantal drivers mist ofzo.....
ik weet me echt geen raad meer en heb alles al geprobeerd.

alvast bedankt voor een reactie,

raffa

----------


## moderator

a. Is deze BPM versie legaal???
b. Vista Home? of XP home?

Onderwerp even samengevoegd met reeds lopend onderwerp over BPMstudio.

----------


## laserguy

Windows XP is Windows XP. De enige verschillen tussen de Pro en de Home zijn wat meer grafische menus (GUI's) voor instellen en beheren van netwerken en de mogelijkheid tot softwareRAID. In ieder geval kun je van een XP Home een Pro maken en omgekeerd. 
Kan het zijn dat je Home een versie is zonder of juist met Service Pack "x" en dat je Pro een ander service pack geïnstalleerd had?

----------


## vasco

Er zijn veel meer verschillen tussen XP Home en Pro dan Laserguy hier neerzet maar die te ver dragen voor dit forum om uit te leggen. Software RAID is trouwens voor beide versies (legaal) NIET mogelijk. Alleen Windows Server Editions kunnen software RAID draaien. Legaal gezien met licenties mag je van XP Pro wel downgraden naar Home maar niet andersom upgraden. Gelukkig hebben we hier meer verstand van A/V dan van computers.

Maar enige duidelijkheid bij deze vraag mag inderdaad wel van Raffa. Heb je het over XP of Vista. Ik hoor veel problemen van mensen met Vista en A/V software die ze onder XP niet hadden. Gaat het om XP maar nu de Home in plaats van de Pro zal je het ergens anders moeten zoeken omdat het wat multimedia betreft deze versies gelijk zijn. Wat anders kan zijn, driver versies van je hardware bijvoorbeeld, Service Pack van XP, etc.

BPM, heb je een legale versie in gebruik?

----------


## laserguy

> Software RAID is trouwens voor beide versies (legaal) NIET mogelijk.



Niet lullen Vasco... software RAID zit standaard in XP Pro. Been there, done that!
Voor de rest klopt het: XP Home en Pro zijn op MM-gebied idd gelijk.

----------


## moderator

lullen: ander forum....

XP vliegen afvangen...eveneens ander forum, vraag aan de vraagsteller....Reageer even om mijn twee simpele vragen aub!?!

----------

